# DIY plastisol transfer paper



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm getting back to printing some 3 color transfers . I have been trying different papers and gel temps , looking for some help with what others are using 
I have tried ace hot and cold peal papers , Sam's club butcher paper and the last was some parchment paper 
The best transfer has been parchment paper with PFP first color white then 1 dark blue , 1 light blue wet on wet run through conveyor at 180-210 press at 350 for 15 sec .
the issue with parchment paper was it is a roll out box and hard to get tach to hold on platen 
I'm pressing to a Black Hoodie 60% 40% blend 
The reason for using transfers is the hoodies are done after the size order is placed selling S to 4X


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

I think some of my inconsistent results are do to the press and cold spots . I picked up a new PNR press and will try some more transfers . I read about this press here and it got some good reviews . Auto open and drawer for less that $300 tested with a heat gun and temps look pretty even .


----------



## koldkutta (May 11, 2017)

Not sure about DIY but Nazdar sells it for a really god price. https://sourceone.nazdar.com/Supplies-Textile-Screen-Foil-and-Transfer-Products-Transfer-Paper


----------

